# Important Update for Salmon River (Launches @ Corn Creek)



## 50119 (Jan 17, 2016)

FYI, I just received this today since I have a 6/19/20 launch..


*Important Update for Salmon River (4 Rivers)* 

Hello,

We normally see an increase in launches prior to control season, but this year with Covid-19, high numbers of people at the Corn Creek boat ramp cause some additional concerns. 

We are not limiting launches nor are we cancelling permits, but in the interest of maintaining social distancing standards you may want to consider changing your launch to an earlier date or launching from an alternative site up river. As we get closer to your launch date, Corn Creek staff can assist you with identifying alternate launch sites if your trip plans allow.



As of 5/19 on recreation.gov there are

40 launches booked for June 19th

10 launches on June 18th

5 launches on June 17th

3 launches on June 16th

3 launches on June 15th



You can check how many permits are booked for these dates on Recreation.gov by hovering your cursor over the calendar date. For instance it will show Groups:59 out of 99. Subtract 99 from the lesser number 59 and you get 40 launches.

As in years past, we will begin reserving campsites for groups launching on June 15th. This year however, if Corn Creek is not staffed, we will be allocating campsites at 0900 on the 7th day before your launch date. 

Please contact Corn Creek staff via email at least 14 days prior to your launch date for updated information.  

[email protected] 

Thank you,

Corn Creek Staff


----------

